# Organ Donors



## Inderjit S (Sep 28, 2004)

Here is a article I wrote for my sister's newsletter (directed at the local Asian population) on why Asian's do not donate organs etc.

Anyhow, I thought it would be nice to discuss organ donation-are there are any people on the donor list here? What do you think of it? Are you for/against it? Why? Thanks. Is there an organ donor crises in your country? What about selling your organs-should it be legalised?

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
ARTICLE 

The issue of organ donation has become something of a taboo within the Asian community, which is ironic, given that such an important issue should be discussed in length. Let me list a few facts for you. Asians make up 50% of the organ donor waiting list, yet we donate just 0.8% of the organs-we are also far more likely to suffer from kidney disease and renal failure. So why the lack of Asian donors? If there are so many Asian people on the donor list then surely there should be a lot of organ donors? But the stats speak for themselves-the number of Asian donors compared to the number of Asians on the donor list is disproportionate-and we desperately need to do something about it.

So what stands in our way? Ignorance and prejudice. Ignorance and prejudice based on culture and religion. Many Asians feel that their specific religion does not allow organ donors. But such a view is wrong. Although violation of the human body forbidden in Islam, critics fail to discuss the circumstances. Given that there is nothing more noble and beautiful then saving another person’s life, then surely being a organ donor is not a ‘violation’ of the human body, but the utilisation of the human body for the good of others. The Muslim Council also issued an edict stating that donating organs was perfectly acceptable, though many Muslims live in ignorance if this edict. 

Some Hindu’s think that having your organs removed will be detrimental to your chances of a good re-incarnation. Such a view is a fallacy. No Hindu scriptures state the above and it just a product of cultural misconceptions. Donation is a form of ‘daan’ (selfless giving) and given that the Hindu scriptures propagate the idea of charity, then Hindu’s should look to their scriptures as guidance, rather then a set of distorted social norms, and given the fact that their scriptures in no way ban the giving of organs after death, then Hindus have no barrier except for their own prejudice.

Sikh and Hindu scriptures also state that the body is not re-incarnated, whereas the soul is, and thus the soul is the most important thing. Thus the body is like the clothes we wear to keep us warm (and fashionable) and so, like our clothes, parts of our bodies can be dispensed with to help others. Given that the Sikh Guru’s taught us that charity and helping the less fortunate were important ways to better ourselves, then Sikhs should jump at the chance to become organ donors, since after death they will be using their bodies to help less fortunate people, to help people live and love-and is there any act nobler then that? 

Your bodies will also be treated with the utmost respect, and your body will not be deformed at your funeral, so you need not worry about such things. Muslims will be able to be buried as planned, and Hindus and Sikhs cremated. So, I have gone over all the reasons for being an organ donor-you will be helping other people, your religion does not prohibit it and your body will be treated with respect and being an organ donor will not affect your funeral procedures. So, do the right thing-become a organ donor today-there are a lot of Asian people waiting for organs out there, and if you can help them after death by donating some of your organs then go for it. You have nothing to lose but your ignorance and prejudice.


----------



## greypilgrim (Sep 28, 2004)

I would sell an organ, if the price was right. Like a kidney or a lung or something, maybe on e-bay...nice article Inderjit!


----------



## joxy (Sep 28, 2004)

One question: who knows, and how do they know, that the proportion of donors of Asian descent is so low?
I don't like the idea of statistics being compiled on the basis of descent, or "race".


----------



## Celebthôl (Sep 28, 2004)

I wouldnt like to get rid of an organ, I dont mean this in the mean way, but, they're there for a reason. What if you gave a kidney or lung away, and the one you had left became faulty? Then you would need a donor and they arent easy to get as far as im aware...also, i wouldnt like to accept a donor either, as it would feel weird, as its not my own body part...


----------



## Gothmog (Sep 28, 2004)

joxy said:


> One question: who knows, and how do they know, that the proportion of donors of Asian descent is so low?
> I don't like the idea of statistics being compiled on the basis of descent, or "race".


Statistics are compiled on every conceivable basis. Race, religion, eye colour, hair (or lack of it), hight, weight and anything else you can possibly imagine.

It is not the 'basis of compilation' that is the problem. Like so many other things it is the use to which such information is put that is worrying.

It seems to me that Ider has taken the statistics and put them to a good use.


----------



## Inderjit S (Sep 29, 2004)

Greypilgrim-thanks for the praise!  

Celebthol-two points-your organs are not taken out and recycled when alive but when you are dead. Your organs serve no purpose when you are dead. 

I also find it strange that you would much rather die then have another persons donor. Oh well. And you know organ donors are hard to find for a reason-most people do not sign up to become one.


----------



## Inderjit S (Sep 29, 2004)

you may be interested in this link.


----------



## joxy (Sep 29, 2004)

Specifically, in the UK, who compiled the statistics, who authorised their compilation, who paid for them, how were the parameters such as the meaning of the term "race" determined?
To my strong dislike of the whole idea of compiling statistics by "race" I have to add suspicion of the validity and accuracy of this particular compilation. The figures quoted look distinctly strange to me.
With reference to the last link, what has organ donation to do with driving licenses?
It is no doubt true that most transplants are from people who have died, but of course this is not exclusively the case.
As to accepting a transplant of any kind I find nothing odd in feeling reluctant at the idea.


----------



## greypilgrim (Sep 29, 2004)

What if you got someone's heart who was a serial killer, would that make you evil like them?


----------



## Astaldo (Sep 29, 2004)

I am thinking of donating my organs when I will die. In Greece there is a need in organs and I would like to help other people. Besides I will not need them.


----------



## Inderjit S (Sep 29, 2004)

joxy-have you ever filled out a form? If so then you may have noticed that a lot of them have the 'race' cartegory. Given that there are so few Asians donating organs it is right to publish figures. 

South Asian Organ Donor Society 

Nina Wadia's plea 

NHS Organ Donor 

UK Transplant (NHS) study 

National Kidney Federation Plea 

Report On The Crisis 

BBC Report 

It is becoming well known within the Asian community. Leaders are speaking out at our holy places and telling us to donate organs. It is a salient problem for Asian people.

greypilgrim-I assume your post was a joke?


----------



## joxy (Sep 30, 2004)

Inderjit S said:


> joxy-have you ever filled out a form?


The short answer is very few.
If I did decide to fill in a form and found it included an entry for "race" I would refuse to fill that entry.
It is reaonable for religious leaders to explain any religious aspects which should be taken into account when making a decision.
It is wrong for them to "tell" anyone what decision to make.


----------



## Celebthôl (Sep 30, 2004)

joxy said:


> It is reaonable for religious leaders to explain any religious aspects which should be taken into account when making a decision.
> It is wrong for them to "tell" anyone what decision to make.



Well said! (Not trying to insult anyone or anything of course.)


----------



## e.Blackstar (Oct 1, 2004)

Yeah, when I die I want my organs to be donated. I mean, I'll be dead, so its not like I'm likely to have a problem with it. And I want to be cremated anyway, so the visitation/open coffin bit wouldn't be a problem.


----------



## greypilgrim (Oct 2, 2004)

sorry, I made a mistake in my last post. It's not like you are getting their blood in your body, just the heart (all that is is a muscle). Whoops!


----------



## joxy (Oct 2, 2004)

So what difference does the distinction between muscle and fluid make?


----------



## greypilgrim (Oct 2, 2004)

It's bad blood.


----------



## joxy (Oct 2, 2004)

Various types of blood exist and the type one has depends on heredity.
None of them has any purpose other than that of providing oxygen to body tissues and of removing carbon dioxide from other body tissues, and all of them are equally good at serving this purpose.


----------

